# Left brake lock up



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Ive noticed my front left (driverside) brake locks up easier than my right.. is this normal and also when i am hard on the breaks there is almost an audible hum as i stop... ive looked at my breaks and they seem to not be perfectly smooth but they are not grinding.. im thinkin it may be from past griding. My question is If i change rotors and pads Should that help my breaks from lockin up relativly easily?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

it depends on the brake rotors and pads that you buy
some pads will have more 'bite' and will grab a lot easier, locking up the wheels when hitting the brakes too hard
here's a really good thread on how brakes work, and what you can do to make them better
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=29658&highlight=threshold+braking


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

did you do your brakes last yourself? if so did you resurface the rotors before you put the pads in?


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

U NEED A NEW CALIPER, Pads and rotors don't lock up unless instaled wrong. A caliper that compressos around the pads is what locks up and Furks ur hole sh!t up. Buy a new caliper and I suggest if your breaks are worn do them all in 1 shot. make sure theres no grooves in your rotors.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Yup thats what happened to me, brake locking up all the time. Changed the caliper as stated above and all is well. BTW make sure you bleed the system after your done.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

jer28 said:


> Yup thats what happened to me, brake locking up all the time. Changed the caliper as stated above and all is well. BTW make sure you bleed the system after your done.


Ive had the car for a year and the brakes i have never touched so ill check out the caliper cause taht left side rotor is smooth.


----------

